# bearded dragon lump?!



## beardy mike (Nov 28, 2009)

hi, my bearded dragon is growing at a good pace and shedding lots but recently i have noticed something of a lump between his rear legs.
is this something i should be worried about?or is it just his tail growing?his tail just behind his legs is big and seems very strong so im not sure if this is normal or not?
it seems as if he's growing backwards!!from tail end back??
il try and get some pics.


----------



## crow (May 27, 2007)

Well fed dragons do have a strong thick tail base and the "lump" is no doubt his hemi-penes and related sex organs maturing. 

All sounds normal to me but pics would help to be sure.


----------



## beardy mike (Nov 28, 2009)

it doesnt seem to be causing him any pain/stress!i think its just his tail/body growing but just wanted to check!he's definatly well fed!!


----------



## beardy mike (Nov 28, 2009)




----------

